# Disney World Photo Shoot!



## Karen2582 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

 I've been asked to travel to Disney with a family that is going on behalf of the Make a Wish Foundation. They want to capture their vacation without the hassel of taking the pictures themselves, hence why they have asked me!

 My question is...what would be my best lens choice to take? I've read a ton of post about just going and enjoying the vacation..but this isn't a normal trip. I want to get great quality images for the family. 

 Thanks!


----------

